# Advice on my back. Please



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey guys ive posted before about the problems i get from my back , to cut it short for 2 hears now ive been getting low back pains which came about with a bad deadlift and never went away , it still affects my deadlift and squats and sometimes other things , the problem is not the weight it is the movement of bending down , i could do 5 reps of deadlift with 50kg and still be sore , 
I recently changed the way i done my deadlifts and started doing low reps and trying to push up alot with my legs rather the concentrating on the back , this worked well and i was able to deadlift 210 kg 

, so i went to hospital to get thia checked out and the pain which i complain about turns out that my lower back is structurally fine and not to sure y the pain is still their BUT

On the xray when looking at yhe middle of my back i have a couple of badly wore spine bone were the gap is really small amd i also have a fracture that ive been told has collapsed and fused with another or something along they lines  , the thing is i get no pain from this area and docter is sure the 2 areas are unrelated but i am being sent for a mri scan to investigate further into the area with the fracture and wore down , 

Should i be worried about this as i dont get any pain from it , i was more concerned about my lower back but they pretty much says nothing they can do about that and its fine, 

Has any1 got any details on this stuff and possible stretches which might help wigh the lower back pain and info on how serious some of this is , aw and ps i have scoliosis which means i already have a curved apine which gives me a slight hinch back but it has got alot better theough exercise
Thanks guys


----------



## Jada (Apr 29, 2016)

The only advice i can give you is not to over work your back and stay with lighter weight till you get the mri done, keep the weight LIGHT , even though you not using heavy weight you can still have a decent workout with lighter weight by slow down on the negatives etc. Hope u get better.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 29, 2016)

Sounds like back pumps. Stretch your glutes


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2016)

Damage to the spine can cause pain elsewhere.  That could be the cause. Or not. Truth is we can't know for sure.  Go see a physical therapist.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 29, 2016)

What pillar said^ it could be anywhere. Your back muscles and trunk could be over compensating and causing the pain. Especially if spine is slightly curved. 

Squatting and deadlifting with scoliosis is no joke! One of my best friends has it and continues to squat heavy and deadlift and just ****s up his back but his is bad and he refuses to see doctors or get treatment when there is treatment available. Don't be like my friend. Good luck man.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> What pillar said^ it could be anywhere. Your back muscles and trunk could be over compensating and causing the pain. Especially if spine is slightly curved.
> 
> Squatting and deadlifting with scoliosis is no joke! One of my best friends has it and continues to squat heavy and deadlift and just ****s up his back but his is bad and he refuses to see doctors or get treatment when there is treatment available. Don't be like my friend. Good luck man.



I have had a training partner in the past with it.   We kept his reps low and a close eye on his fatigue but weight heavy.   He has squatted 580 at 220.  

So long as you don't go into exhaustive amrap sets and he can maintain position it's possible.  Gotta be very smart about it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 29, 2016)

Warm up well.  

Wear a belt that fits u very well.  Seek therapy and keep it light for a while til you find out more.  

I have a few issues with my L4/L5 and rotator cuffs from playing hockey for 13 yrs and them moving straight to lifting.  

I never got any help til I already caused a bit of damage.  

It's not that bad, but it's def there.


----------

